

Facebook app is draining your iPhone’s battery - sebid
http://blog.hagga.net/archives/iphone-ipod-touch/3805-facebook-app-is-draining-your-iphones-battery

======
ishansharma
This is quite bad. I have uninstalled FB app and will no longer be using it
till this is fixed.

Also uninstalled WhatsApp!

------
egb
Anybody from facebook care to comment? I wonder if this is done as a bandwidth
saving measure on facebook's part, or perhaps to make chat traffic more
reliable vs using APNS...

------
joe5150
Are there any decent alternatives to the Facebook/Messenger apps for the
iPhone?

